# "Broken glass cupcakes!" Look pretty cool!



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I've made these for my party. They're a hit!! The sugar is a little difficult, its good to practice ahead of time. I made the frosting on the cupcake look like skin w/ glass sticking out of it. I'd reccomend this recipe


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

That sounds great! Thanks for the reply. You never know if a recipe is do-able for at home cooks! I cannot wait to try this!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Niiiiice! Gonna have to make some of those!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

many thanks for the link, I love this idea! ^v^


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I was going to do Jack Skellington cupcakes this year but I may have to reconsider that these look amazing.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is very cool! Can you imagine the look on your guests' faces when you hand them one?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The "glass" is just hard candy, something I know plenty about since I make it every year for Christmas.

Some "glass making" tips:

What you'll need:
-Hard candy recipe
-a small, sturdy pot
-candy thermometer
-some Pam or the generic equivalent (but not butter flavoured, olive oil, nothing fancy, just the generic oil cooking spray)
-edged cookie sheet
-sugar, clear corn syryp & water & measuring cup

Recipe- 1 cup sugar, 1/2 cup clear corn syrup, 1/4 cup water. You can double that but this makes a small enough batch to work with.

I highly recommend getting & using a candy thermometer because the "glass" has to reach 300 degrees, which is hard crack. Even after making hard candy for over 15 years now I still use a thermometer. If it doesn't cook long enough, you'll have taffy, if it cooks too long you'll have burnt, yellow sugar & it won't look as glassy.

Dump all the ingredients into a smaller pot, put the candy thermometer in so it's not touching the bottom, don't cover the pot & MOST IMPORTANTLY DON'T EVER STIR IT!! It won't set up right.

Let it reach 300 degrees (hard crack), pour it out on that edged, greased cookie sheet, let it cool & drop it onto the sheet or whack it with a spoon. You can use a spoon to spread the mixture out a bit if it starts to pool in one place. Don't use a rubber spatula, it will melt it. Use a metal, wooden, silicone spoon or spatula. I suppose if you have the right kind of counter you may not need the cookie sheet but I don't have that type of counter so it's an old cookie sheet for me.

If you want you can also make it whatever color you want with just regular old food coloring. If you do, the food coloring goes in AFTER you take it off the stove, just put in a few drops & then you can stir it in.

You can also flavour the candy which also goes in AFTER you take it off the burner. 

I get my flavouring oils from Lorann Oils. Walmart also sells the Lorann Oils too, usually in the cake making aisle. They've got all kinds of flavours. I use a one dram bottle for one batch of the above recipe.

You have to use the oils, you can't just put in banana extract or vanilla & get vanilla or banana candy. I don't recall why but I know it doesn't work.

Also remember if you use certain oils they are pretty strong, so don't touch the cinnamon flavoured candy then rub your eyes, not that I speak from experience or anything. If you decide to flavour things, I'd also recommend a fan, because, once again, the oils are pretty strong. Some of the oils will also color your "glass" so if your oil of choice is raspberry flavoured, your "glass" will be a light pink, so you may wanna pair the cake with the right flavour of glass so it stays clear.

Also & very importantly, this "glass making" stuff isn't for kids. They could help once it's cooled off, but before then it's 300 degree liquid sugar, not something they need to be messing with, especially younger kids.

I may not be Martha Stewart but I knows me some hard candy makin' stuffs!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just ordered a candy thermometer so I can try making the "glass" I hope it works out well. I will let you know when I try it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Please do!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I forgot another important tip, you can't make good, hard candy in the summer, it's too humid. It'll end up sticky & limp. Whenever you do it, make sure the AC is on or the heat is on to kill the humidity. If it's raining out, fuggedaboutit. Wait for a nice, dry day just to be on the safe side.

Lorann does sell a powdered corn syrup you can use all year long whatever the humidity level. I've never used it because I generally make my candy for Christmas & usually by then it's cold enough to have the heat on. But one year I did it when the temps were a little higher & it was humid out & every bit of one batch just became a giant lump of candy that never quite got hard.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

These are AWESOME looking! I've made glass windows like this for in a gingerbread house before. Question: Can you make the glass a few days ahead? Or does it have to be made the day of. Anyone know?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope, you can make it ahead of time. Just store it in a airtight ziploc. It won't last forever since there's no preservatives, it will eventually all just become one big lump of candy, but if you're having your party on Saturday, you can make it a week or more ahead. Just make sure it stays in a cool, dry place. 

I made my Christmas candy mid-December & had some excess floating around the kitchen until February, they were lollipops I think, & they were still OK & tasted OK but eventually they just clump together.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Thank you!! That is good to know.  These are going on my party list for this year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Every year I try to have a cupcakes that coordinate with my theme. People love them, they really add a lot! I did the glass cupcake the year before last. If you visit my albums you will see many more that I had at past parties.*


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I LOVE these!! Can the sugar for the glass be purchased pre-made? I thought I've seen it before in the store....could be wrong tho...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Jen I can't remember, but I think I bought mine. (it was a couple years ago) If I can find it, I will post the address.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> I LOVE these!! Can the sugar for the glass be purchased pre-made? I thought I've seen it before in the store....could be wrong tho...


What do you mean by pre-made sugar?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> What do you mean by pre-made sugar?


The sugar "glass"......I thought I've seen it pre-packaged as opposed to making it from scratch. Just thought I've seen it in stores before....


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all the info, I think I will try those out this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> The sugar "glass"......I thought I've seen it pre-packaged as opposed to making it from scratch. Just thought I've seen it in stores before....


Aah....got it. Maybe around the holidays it's out there.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i would love to learn how to make this!!! ohhhhhh


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> The "glass" is just hard candy, something I know plenty about since I make it every year for Christmas.
> 
> Some "glass making" tips:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great tips! I had actually planned on doing these after I saw them somewhere else, first. Glad i found this thread, will definitely come back here when it is time to start practicing.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

I made this "campfire" cake yesterday for my daughter's birthday with candy flames sticking up in the center, made of melted cinnamon and butterscotch hard candies. It was super easy; I just baked them at 350 in the oven on wax paper. 

I wonder if there are any clear hard candies out there that would make the glass shards even simpler to create?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Skullea, that looks FANTASTIC! 

The picture would not enlarge for me. Any chance you have a closeup of the flames? It's gorgeous! Happy Birthday to your daughter as well.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was also going to mention melting hard candies or suckers in the oven. Keeps you from having to deal with reaching the right temp when making the candy.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Hilda! Thrilled with how fast and easy it was...I found the idea online awhile back. Let's see if this is better:


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

I found these clear candies. Not sure about the mint flavor, though, with cupcakes. I suppose it might make a peppermint patty-tasting confection.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the close up! Fabulous. Are those pirouette cookies as the logs?!?! Too cute!


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, those are pirouette cookies. Delish.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I did these last year and they were a hit. Someone asked me if it was real glass


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

AWESOME Deadhouseplant!!!! Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Those look great! Any tips for the panes of glass? I will be doing these in cakes for a victorian theme.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I found another version of the glass and blood, although it doesn't actually give a cupcake recipe to go with it.

They're really similar of course, but I just wanted to post it as a variation, plus I really like the photo! 

Also, the "blood" sound tastier in this recipe:

http://www.frightcatalog.com/blog/2011/10/19/shards-of-glass-cupcakes-and-other-delicious-treats/#


----------

